# R15-100 users: Are you on The Cutting Edge?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you a long-term R15-100 user who has resisted joining our "Cutting Edge" group on Friday and Saturday nights? There is a special one-night only CE expected [strike]tomorrow, Tuesday May 13, 2008.[/strike] So what do you say? Do you have "the stuff?" This is expected to be a "release candidate" so we need all R15-100 users to test it thoroughly so that any problems can be identified before national rollout. As this is a "release candidate" I would think it would carry low risk (but not no risk).

What do you all say?

BREAKING NEWS: The CE is now Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Although I appreciate the work done by the CE participants, it is really not something I can participate in at this time. The WAF for DirecTV is at an all-time low, and the potential to get buggy software would just exacerbate a bad situation.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm planning on giving it a shot on one of my R15's. Will review the force download precedure this evening.

BTW, the last national release or two has installed on both of R15's without a hitch. I've noticed some of the UI changes and have been haapy with them. Also note the version number listed in my sig below IS out of date.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't have the 100 but I sure hope the 100 users step forward or this may be a small CE group. C'mon and step in that CE pool.It isn't too deep.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS: The CE is now Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 3 R15s and all of them are 300's or I'd be right there....


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Although I appreciate the work done by the CE participants, it is really not something I can participate in at this time. The WAF for DirecTV is at an all-time low, and the potential to get buggy software would just exacerbate a bad situation.


I dont know what you have been into, but i have not had any MAJOR problems, I anjoy the ce program, and when there is a problem, i address it in the correct forum.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Although I appreciate the work done by the CE participants, it is really not something I can participate in at this time. The WAF for DirecTV is at an all-time low, and the potential to get buggy software would just exacerbate a bad situation.


What's a "WAF"?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> What's a "WAF"?


Wife Acceptance Factor.

Since the last major DirecTV screw-up (about 2 months ago), the frequency of her asking "when can we cancel and get cable" has increased to whenever there is any type of glitch.

Participating in a CE is just not going to cut it.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Wife Acceptance Factor.
> 
> Since the last major DirecTV screw-up (about 2 months ago), the frequency of her asking "when can we cancel and get cable" has increased to whenever there is any type of glitch.
> 
> Participating in a CE is just not going to cut it.


Ah, the grass is greener on the other side. I won't repeat the often discused cable issues...

With the reshedule, I don't know if I'll be able to do the download tonight. Definitely can't Thursday night.


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Are you a long-term R15-100 user who has resisted joining our "Cutting Edge" group on Friday and Saturday nights? There is a special one-night only CE expected [strike]tomorrow, Tuesday May 13, 2008.[/strike] So what do you say? Do you have "the stuff?" This is expected to be a "release candidate" so we need all R15-100 users to test it thoroughly so that any problems can be identified before national rollout. As this is a "release candidate" I would think it would carry low risk (but not no risk).
> 
> What do you all say?
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: The CE is now Wednesday and Thursday.


Is there some kind of check up list we can use after a download to check if there is problems, instead of waiting for them or finding them maybe by chance or missing them. I guess they are probably obvious when they happen. 
I downloaded it and works fine so far.


----------



## bstntech (Oct 1, 2007)

How can you become a CE member? I would like to grt in in it but never really knew how to get involved


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bstntech said:


> How can you become a CE member? I would like to grt in in it but never really knew how to get involved


Here you go.....http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Wife Acceptance Factor.
> 
> Since the last major DirecTV screw-up (about 2 months ago), the frequency of her asking "when can we cancel and get cable" has increased to whenever there is any type of glitch.
> 
> Participating in a CE is just not going to cut it.


Just hand her one of those "friends don't let friends watch cable" ads that DirecTV sends out with the paper bills next time she asks!! You can cross out the "friends" and replace with "husbands" and "wives". 

I don't have a WAF (or a wife for that matter) so CE's are fine with me!!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I don't have a WAF (or a wife for that matter) !!


Too bad...........You're missing out on all the fun.........


----------



## boiker (Feb 8, 2007)

the 100 has been really stable lately and the latest CE was a great improvement over the weird bugs that popped up in the one prior to that.

I'll make sure to get the National Release candidate on my boxes this evening.

If the candidate is as stable as the last CE, I probably won't have any comment.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

I downloaded the CE last night on two boxes, and other than having to reboot afterwards, I am having a problem free viewing experience.


----------

